# Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen



## lucdec (30. Oktober 2007)

*Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*

Hi,

ich bin ech am Verzweifeln. Ich hab von Imageshack (nachdem ich das Bild hochgeladen habe) vier Links gekriegt, und keiner geht, weder mit IMG sammt Klammern noch sonst irgendwie.

Bitte helft!

MfG, lucdec


----------



## lucdec (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*



			
				lucdec am 30.10.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ech am Verzweifeln. Ich hab von Imageshack (nachdem ich das Bild hochgeladen habe) vier Links gekriegt, und keiner geht, weder mit IMG sammt Klammern noch sonst irgendwie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*

Wenn du GAR NICHT weiterkommst, kannst du dich immer noch an den OGame-Support wenden, da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lucdec (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 30.10.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du GAR NICHT weiterkommst, kannst du dich immer noch an den OGame-Support wenden, da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, jedoch komme ich mir nen bisschen blöd vor, da hunderte Spieler Logos für Ihre Allianz haben und es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nach so langer Zeit dieses blöde Logo nicht angezeigt bekomme...   

Ich habe die 4 Links die Imageshack mir angeboten hat probiert -> nix!


----------



## profgrun (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*

mahlzeit,

gehe einfach im menü "allianzen" auf "allianz verwalten"; dort ganz unten bei"allianz logo" gibst du den direkten link zum gewünschten allianzlogo ein.
die ganzen formatierungs codes (bbc, html usw...) musst du weglassen.
auf "speichern" drücken nicht vergessen.

beispiel ----->     "*http://www.imageshack.us/deinbild.jpg*"    <----- nur dass, nicht mehr...(ohne anführungszeichen);


----------



## lucdec (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Allianzlogo in Ogame einfügen*



			
				profgrun am 31.10.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> gehe einfach im menü "allianzen" auf "allianz verwalten"; dort ganz unten bei"allianz logo" gibst du den direkten link zum gewünschten allianzlogo ein.
> die ganzen formatierungs codes (bbc, html usw...) musst du weglassen.
> ...



Ahhhh, endlich gehts, aber ich habs gestern genauso gemacht.


----------

